# I sawed up my old hunting buddy



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As many remember my old hunting buddy http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/my-old-hunting-buddy-46421/
and I sawed her up today.

This is how we saw wild pieces!!!!

















Sawing the straight section

















Enjoy!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It's Got GNARL !


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Noooooooo....THIS is gnarly!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup GNARL-Y
That top set would make another headboard.
How long are the pieces, what is the ~m.c..


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Minimum 47" length in one log crotch and 70"+ on the other crotch. MC I'd guess at 25% or less....dry internally when I cut.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard, after reviewing pics, those 2 pieces are: 9" end, 20" mid, 28" crotch end and 78" long each @ 8/4 thick.

I've learned to incorporate the log/fletch min/max sizes into my file name.....saves alot of researching notes!!!! The Lord is good if you ask for the wisdom!!!


----------

